# intro and fog machine help



## dcswindler4 (Oct 13, 2011)

hey, ive been lurking on the side for a while but finally signed up to ask a few questions. im chris, im 25, live in VA, this is my first year owning a house and the friend who usually throws the halloween party gave me the option to have it so i took it. i have what i need to make a reverse vortex style chiller (48qt cooler for the base), plan on ordering fog machine timer and a gallon of froggys swamp fog. what my intentions are is to have a low fog in my basement where we play drinking games and spend most of the time. its about 1000 sq ft. i know to take sq ft ratings on foggers with a grain of salt. so i want to know which ones you guys have had great success with for a situation similar to mine. the foggers im looking at are...

1. stage ape jungle sister bstock $45
2. stage ape jungle momma bstock $90
3. chauvet hurricane 700 $40
4. chauvet hurricane 900 $70
5. partycity 1000w $60

id like to keep the price of the fogger below $80 but if i need to spend a few extra bucks to get the results i want then it is what it is. id like to know what you guys think will fit my needs (doesnt have to be on my list), and does anybody have experience with the stage ape brand (cheaplights.com)? thanks


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't help much with your fogger question since I haunt in the wind & rarely use one, but welcome to the forum!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello and welcome

I use the wal mart and Target diggers . They work fine for me. When they start to die I will upgrade to something more profesional grade. I do use froggys juice. I filled the entire floor of a room about 40' by 30' of low lying fog using a 400 watt fogger from Target and a standard chiiler made with just a large cooler. Not a vortex type. I had the output spit to come out of 2 hoses. One to spill.onto.the.floor and the other to spill out of a coffin. It was an indoor cemetery in a pro.haunt.


----------



## dcswindler4 (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks for the responses, after doing more looking on here and price searching, i think ill get the Chauvet 900 for $56. should also be able to use it outside for halloween too with decent results if its not windy


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I think 1000 watts to fog indoors in an area that your going to hang out in would be too much. I don't fog indoors because it leaves a residue on everything not to mention creating a slippery floor. Especially if you use a chiller because it condenses the fog and moisture it picks up from the ice inside the chiller and gets the floor wet. The glycol in the fog juice doesn't evaporate like water does so you have to wash anything that gets wet.

I use 700 and one 800 watters outside in my 60 qt cube reverse Vortex chillers. They were intended to be used solely outside in my graveyard scene. 

Don't be too disappointed if you don't consistently use the fogger inside. It may just choke you to death! 

What I think works killer is placing dry ice pellets inside a heated caldron or crockpot of hot water. The volume of dense fog it produces is awesome and is by far my favorite way to make fog. But the down side is the maintenance in producing the effect. Depending on the amount you add to the water the dry ice only lasts for about 5 to 10 minutes. I add like an 8 oz cup of pellets at a time. The water will get colder as time passes and that is why I put the water in something that can keep it heated and ready to go. By the way, I boil some water first then add it to my caldron so it's already up to temperature.

Another thing which is fun is adding a few pieces of dry ice into a table top container of water. We did this one time on our tables during a halloween party and the effect is great. However, the water eventually gets cold and doesn't produce as much fog.


----------

